# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Ασφαλείας >  >  Συναγερμος NAPCO-xp-600

## electricalgian

Παιδια καλησπερα! Εχω αγορασει εναν συναγερμο NAPCO-XP600.Ο Συναγερμος εχει την δυνατοτητα να καλει με μια αναπαντητητη κληση σε 9 αριθμους οταν κτυπαει αλλα δεν γνωριζω πως μπορω να το προγραμματισω.Εαν καποιος το γνωριζει μηπως θα μοπουσε να με βοηθησει Ευχαριστω

----------


## chs

δεν υπαρχει περιπτοση να κανεισ κατι τετιο γνοριζω τον xp 600 απ'εξω δεν εχει αυτη την δινατοτιτα μπορεις να τον κανεις ομως να περνει σε δυο νουμερα για οτι αλλο θες μου το ζιτας

----------


## electricalgian

> δεν υπαρχει περιπτοση να κανεισ κατι τετιο γνοριζω τον xp 600 απ'εξω δεν εχει αυτη την δινατοτιτα μπορεις να τον κανεις ομως να περνει σε δυο νουμερα για οτι αλλο θες μου το ζιτας




Ετσι μου ειπαν αλλα εστω και για ενα νουμερο εαν γνωριζεις πως προγραμματιζετε μπορεις να μου γραψεις

----------


## chs

εχεις τα προσπεκτους προγραματισμου ?

----------


## electricalgian

Το προσπεκτς το εχω στα Αγγλικα αλλα δεν μπορω να βγαλω για τον προγραμματισμο εστω και ενος αριθμου που θα καλεσει

----------


## chs

δεν μπορω να σου στιλω τον προγραμματισμο ειναι μεγαλος  εχεις msn?

----------


## electricalgian

οταν λες msn τι ενοεις εαν ενοεις email γραψe papageorgioujon.@gmail.com

----------


## chs

σου τα εστειλα με email ατι χριαστεις μου λες...
καλη επιτυχεια

----------


## electricalgian

Σε ευχαριστω  θα το μελετησω και αν βρω η δεν βρω δυσκολια θα επικοινωνησουμε Καλο βραδυ

----------


## electricalgian

Καταρχας η κληση με το τηλεφωνο δουλεψε τελεια.Ευχαριστω *8 4567 #31 μετα ο αριθμος του κινητου και # *8 4567 για εξοδο. Εχω δυο αποριες Πρωτον πως ακριβως αλλαζω τον 4567 και δευτερον οταν οπλισω τον συναγερμο θελω οταν πλησιαζει προς την ληξει του χρονου εξοδου να ακουγετε ηχος απο το πληκτολογιο.Εαν μπορεις να μου γραψεις τον προγραμματισμο .Εχω μια εικονα αλλα θα ηθελα να μου πεις ακριβως,και τριτον πως σβηνετε ο αριθμος κινητου που εχω βαλει για δοκιμη. Ευχαριστω

----------


## chs

*α)*
*[94]* *Κωδικός* *Dealer*
O εργοστασιακός κωδικός dealer είναι 4567. Προγραμματίστε έναν νέο τετραψήφιο Κωδικό Dealer. Όταν ξαναφορτωθούν στον πίνακα οι εργοστασιακές τιμές ο Κωδικός Dealer θα αντικατασταθεί από τον εργοστασιακό Κωδικό Dealer 4567 μόνο αν το _Κλείδωμα Κωδικού_ _Dealer_δεν έχει προγραμματιστεί.
*[95] Κωδικός Χρήστη 1*
Ο 1ος Κωδικός Χρήστη είναι ένας κωδικός προγραμματισμού και επίσης ένας κωδικός οπλισμού/αφοπλισμού. Ο εργοστασιακός κωδικός χρήστη είναι 1234. Αν προγραμματιστεί το _Κλείδωμα Κωδικού Χρήστη 1_ [96-2] ο Κωδικός Χρήστη 1 δεν μπορεί να προγραμματιστεί από την Λειτουργία Προγραμματισμού Χρήστη.
*[96] Επιλογές* *dealer*
*(1)* *Κλείδωμα Κωδικού* *Dealer*- Προγραμματίστε το για μην αλλάξει ο Κωδικός Dealer αν φορτωθεί στον πίνακα το εργοστασιακό πρόγραμμα.
*(2)* *Κλείδωμα Κωδικού Χρήστη 1* - Αν το προγραμματίσετε, ο Κωδικός Χρήστη 1 δεν μπορεί να προγραμματιστεί από την Λειτουργία Προγραμματισμού Χρήστη.
*(3)* *Οικιακή Φωτιά*.
*(4)* *Πρόβλημα φωτιάς στο* *LED**Fire*.- Για να εμφανίζεται το πρόβλημα φωτιάς στο LED Fire.


*β)*
*[21] Χαρακτηριστικά πληκτρολογίου*
(1) *Ηχητικός Πανικός* - Ο Πανικός Πληκτρολογίου δεν θα κάνει τη σειρήνα να χτυπήσει παρά μόνο αν έχει προγραμματιστεί αυτή η επιλογή.
(2) *Είσοδος/έξοδος με Προειδοποίηση* - επιλέξτε το για να δώσετε ηχητική ένδειξη των χρόνων Εισόδου και Εξόδου. Κατά την διάρκεια των τελευταίων 10 δευτερολέπτων του χρόνου εισόδου και εξόδου, θα ακούγεται ένας χαρακτηριστικός ήχος από το πληκτρολόγιο που θα δείχνει ότι πρέπει να εκκενωθεί το οίκημα ή να αφοπλιστεί ο πίνακας.
(3) *Εμφάνιση Απομόνωσης* (οπλισμένος) - Επιλέξτε το για να εμφανίζονται οι απομονωμένες ζώνες όσο ο πίνακας είναι οπλισμένος.
*Δεσμευμένο*

----------


## electricalgian

Δηλαδη γραφω *8 4567 και μετα #9876 π.χ και μετα # * 4567 η 9876
Αλλο παραδειγμα *8 4567νκαι μετα # 21 το 2 πως θα το γραψω ταυτοχρονα μαζι

----------


## chs

στην ερωτιση 21 τα led που ειναι αναμενα διχνουν τα ενεργοποιημενα χαρακτιριστικα
για ηχιτικη σημανση χρονου εισοδου εξοδου led 2 on

για αλλαγη κωδ. τεχνικου μπενεις στην ερωτιση 94 και βαζεις κενουργιο κωδικο
τωρα στην ερωτιση 96 ------Π Ρ Ο Σ Ο Χ Η------
εαν ενεργοποιησεις το led 1 δεν θα μπορεις να επαναφερεις τον κωδικο τεχνικου οταν κανεις reset τον πινακα
εαν αφησεις το led 2 αναμενο δεν θα μπορεις να αλαξεις τον κωδ. μαστερ απο την κατασταση προγραμματισμου χρηστη


(εαν κιταξεις τις συμιωσεις σου εξιγουν με λεπτομεριες τι κανει η καθε ενολη)

αυτο που θελω να προσεξεις ειναι η εντολη 96 το led 1 
εαν το ενεργοποιησεις και για καποιο λογο χασεις τον κωδ. του τεχνικου τοτε το συστημα ειναι δισκολο να ξεμπλοκαρει
το ιδιο θα συμβει και αν οπλισεις το συστημα και εχεις χασει τον κωδικο.
μην σου φενετε δισκολο συμβαινει συχνα.........................................

----------


## electricalgian

ολα αυτα που τα καταλαβαινω αλλα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πως θα το προγραμματισω μιλαω για το 21 δηλαδη * 8 4567 #21 και μετα  μην με παρεξηγεις που δεν καταλαβαινω

----------


## chs

αν θες να επιλεξεις και τα 4 χαρακτιριστικα τοτε θα τσεκαρεις να ειναι αναμενα και τα 4 led
τα led τα ενεργοπηεις με τα αντιστιχα νουμερα 1,2,3,4
το ιδιο αν θες να απενεργοπηεισεις καποιο
δουλεψετο και τα ξαναλεμε 
καλη τυχη

----------


## chs

γιαννη πως τα πιγες με τον προγραμματισμο?
αν χριαστεις δευτερο τηλ θε το ορισεις στο εκει που λεει για το τριτο τηλ
και το ποσες φορες θα περνει το οριζεις στην τελεφτεα ερωτιση του προγραμματισμου

----------


## electricalgian

Αυτο ελεγα προηγουμενος σε καποιον φιλο που ηθελε τις οδηγιες οτι νασαι καλα φιλε ΧΡΗΣΤΟ που μου τις εστειλες και βγηκε ακρη.Ηδη τον εχω εγκαταστησει και ολα μια χαρα.Σε ευχαριστω φιλε ΧΡΗΣΤΟ και παλι!! Καλη σου μερα

----------


## aopvet

Μήπως θα μπορούσες να μου στείλεις κι εμένα τις οδηγίες στα ελληνικά; Το mail μου είναι aopvet@gmail.com

----------


## offsite

γεια σας.εαν και παλια η συζητηση ελπιζω η γνωστες να δουν την ερωτηση και να με βοηθησουν.εχω εναν napco xp 400 καιθελω να παιρνει τηλ σε 2 αριθμους χωρις να χρησιμοποιησω επιπλεον τηλεφωνητη.στον κωδικο 31 λοιπον εβαλα ενα νουμερο το οποιο το καλει αλλα ασταματητα.ενω σηκωνω το ακουστικο μολις το κλεισω ο συναγερμος επαναλαμβανει το τηλρφωνημα παντα του αριθμου που εβαλα στον κωδικο 31 και οχι ,και στον δευτερο αριθμο που καταχωρησα στον κωδικο 41,Να ενημερωσω οτι επαιξα λιγο με τους κωδικους νο 33,43,45 αλλα τιποτα.Θα μπορουσε να με βοηθηση καποιος?.τελευταια ερωτηση:μπορω να βαλω στον xp-400 πληκτρολογιο του xp-600?ευχαριστω.

----------


## chs

*31* *Τηλεφωνικός αριθμός 1 
32 Format δέκτη βαλε 4
33 led 1 on , led 2 3 4 off
34 led 1 2 3 4 on
35 led 1 2 3 4 off
36 led 1 2 3 4 off
37 led 1 2 3 4 off
38 led 1 2 3 4 off
39 led 1 2 3 4 off
45 led 1 3 on led 2 4 off
51 Τηλεφωνικός αριθμός 2
52 Format δέκτη βαλε 4
53 led 1 on , led 2 3 4 off
54 led 1 2 3 4 on
55 led 1 2 3 4 off
56 led 1 2 3 4 off
57 led 1 2 3 4 off
58 led 1 2 3 4 off
59 led 1 2 3 4 off
98 Αριθμός επανακλήσεων βαλε 3*

----------


## Νικόλας Μ

καλησπέρα στην παρέα... εχω ενα NAPCO XP-400 και από λάθος μου διέγραψα τον κωδικό 1 για να μπω στον προγραμματισμό... αν ξέρει κάποιος να με βοηθήσει και πως να αυξησω τον χρόνο εισόδου-εξόδου. ευχαριστώ...

----------


## offsite

σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση φιλε

----------


## macedonasf

Έχω πάρει κι εγώ τον xp-600 στον οποίο όμως δεν έχει προγραμματιστεί για να δεχθεί την "εύκολη έξοδο" (# + 0), όταν δηλαδή είναι οπλισμένος ο συναγερμός και θέλουμε να δώσουμε 3 λεπτά στην κεντρική είσοδο για να φύγει κάποιος πολύ νωρίς το πρωί. Ξέρει κανείς πως γίνεται αυτό;

----------


## chs

* 8 4567
22 led 2 & 3 on
# * 8 4567

----------


## giorgosdc

καλησπερα ,αν και πολυ αργοπορημενος θα ηθελα μια βοηθεια , ξηλωσα ενα κεντρο napco xp 400 απο ενα χωρο και θελω  να τον βαλω στο εξοχικο, κατεβασα ενα manual στα αγγλικα αλλα εχει πολλα κενα. μηπως καποιος εχει κατι να με βοηθησει , αν υπαρχει στα ελληνικα ειναι βολικα  αλλα και στα αγγλικα δε με πειραζει. ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων για το χρονο σας.

----------


## chs

http://www.sendspace.com/filegroup/0...N3YaL3iSAd855A

----------


## makocer

καλησπερα στην παρεα!
το σαιτ και το φορουμ εχει ενδιαφερον ακομα και για μενα που δηλωνω ασχετος ή στην καλυτερη ερασιτεχνης! σε οποιο πεδιο σχετικα με η.υπολογιστες μπορω να βοηθησω θα κανω το καλυτερο που μπορω!
βασικη αιτια που βρισκομαι εδω ειναι ο συναγερμος xp600 που εστησα μονος μου -αυτυχως χωρις παρατραγουδα αλλα με πολυ κοπο μιας και το οικημα ειναι ...παλιας τεχνολογιας! και δεν εχει προδιαγραφες για της απαραιτητες εξτρα καλωδιωσεις...
εχω καταφερει λοιπον με το μανιουαλ να σεταρω της ρυθμισεις σε ζωνες,χρονους κλπ μεχρι που εφτασα στο τηλεφωνο (ΚΑΙ την συνδεσμολογια του)
τραβηξα λοιπον ενα απλο καλωδιο τηλεφωνου,εβαλα κλιπσακι στην μια ακρη για τις δοκιμες μου προς την πριζα και γυμνωσα και γανωσα τα 4 ακρα στην πλευρα του συναγερμου
συνδεσα τα 2 μεσαια καλωδια στις θεσεις 16- 17 (telco) και μετα εκανα τον προγραμματισμο 1ου και 2ου τηλεφωνου ως εξης
30 > 030 V (v για κενο τεταρτο ψηφιο) <<μηπως να τ αφησω κενο? με reset # γινεται ή βαζοντας 4χ V ?
31> 123456789 το τηλεφωνο που θελω να καλει
32> εδωσα [4] οπως προτεινεται και πιο πανω αλλα βλεπω ν αναβει το ...3 (δεν ξερω τι σημαινει)
ολα τα υπολοιπα εμειναν ως ειχαν (εργοστασιακα) και παραλληλα εκανα τις ιδιες ρυθμισεις και στα 40,41,42,κλπ για το 2ο τηλεφωνο
επισης αλλαξα και το 98 για τον αριθμο επανακλησεων σε 2ή 3 (δεν θυμαμαι)
στις δοκιμες λοιπον ,αμεσως μετα απο ενεργοποιηση του συναγερμου ,καλει το 1ο νουμερο που του εχω ορισει χωρις αποτελεσμα (σχεδον!!)
πριν ρυθμισω τις επανακλησεις μαλιστα (εδω βρηκα την λυση!) καλουσε ασταματητα και ματαια!
σηκωνα το ακουστικο και ακουγα οτι ''ο αριθμος που καλειτε δεν αντιστοιχει σε συνδρομητη'' 
μετα απο μερικα ανοιξε κλεισε πηρα 2 κλησεις τελικα,σηκωσα το κινητο μου αλλα δεν ακουσα καποιο ηχο (code)
η γραμμη εκλεισε αυτοματα μετα απο λιγα δευτερα και ο συναγερμος ξαναεκανε κληση!!
επισης κατι που μπορει να ειναι και δικη μου ασχετοσυνη >> υπαρχει ειδικη ρυθμιση για τονικη/παλμικη κληση του συναγρμου ?? παρατηρησα οτι κατα την κληση οταν σηκωσα το ακουστικο ειχε τον χαρακτηριστικο ηχο του 'μια φορα κι εναν καιρο' παλμικου !!    :Smile: 
παρακαλω για τα φωτα σας ω! μεγιστοι συναγερμοexperts!!

edit > καποια βοηθεια? χεεεελπ!

----------


## chs

Φίλε Μιχάλη

Για αρχή κάνε μια επαναφορά εργοστασιακών ρυθμήσεων στο σύστημα (κόβουμε τροφοφδοσίες ac και dc, ξεσυνδέουμε ότι έχουμε συνδεδεμένο στο pgm και στην ζώνη 1 και 4, ενώνουμέ με ένα καλώδιο το pgm και την ζώνη 1 και 4, ξαναδίνουμε τροφοδοσίες, περιμένουμε λίγο κοβουμε την τροφοδοσία και ξεσυνδέουμε το βραχυκύκλωμα που κάνουμε και ξαναδίνουμε τροφοδοσίες το reset έχει γίνει) 
Κάνεις τον προγραμματισμό κανονικά και ...
στις διευθύνσεις :
30 [ 1111 ]
31 [ τηλ αριθμος ]
32 [ 4 ]
34 led 123456 on
35 led 123456 off
37 led 1234 off
38 led 1234 off
39 led 123456 off
40 [ 1111 ]
41 [ τηλ αριθμος ]
42 [ 4 ]
98 [ 3 ]

----------


## makocer

μολις τωρα (αργαμιση) ειδα το ποστ σου αγαπητε  Χρηστο κι ευχαριστω για την απαντηση!!
στο θεμα με τον αριθμο κλησης το ελυσα το θεμα με ..δοκιμες !τι αλλο...
στο 30 που ειχα βαλει προθεμα τελικα το ακυρωσα δινοντας 4 φορες το πληκτρο V ,οποτε εμεινε κενο.
το προβλημα του τονικου/παλμικου τελικα ηταν στο 45 οπου το εβαλα 1=ΟΝ 2=ΟΦ 3=ΟΝ 4=ΟΦ οποτε ειναι ενεργο μονο το dtmf.
πλεον εχω κανει αρκετες δοκιμες και ολα δειχνουν να δουλευουν σωστα...σχεδον!

το σχεδον αναφερετε στα εξης=

1. στο 98 εχω ορισει 2 επανακλησεις αλλα ειτε κλεισω την γραμμη (κινητο) ειτε απαντησω στην 1η αυτο θα κανει και την 2η κληση (ετσι λειτουργει?)

2.οταν κανει την κληση και απαντησω στο κινητο δεν ακουω καποιο ηχο/μπιπ που να με ενημερωνει για το ποια ζωνη (+συμβαν) εδωσε συναγερμο
βεβαια στις δοκιμες εκλεινα αμεσως τις σειρηνες με τον κωδικο μην ξεσηκωσω και την γειτονια! παιζει ρολο αυτο?

3.εχω ορισει 2ο τηλφκο αριθμο (41)>αυτον ποτε τον καλει? εχει σχεση με το telco2? 
εχω απλη pstn γραμμη (1 αριθμο)

ευχαριστω για τον χρονο σου!!

υγ. το PGM που μπορει να ειναι χρησιμο? δωσε καμια ιδεα! σκεφτομουν να συνδεσω εκει μια εσωτερικη σειρηνα αλλα τελικα την συνδεσα στο bell δλδ μαζι με τις εξωτερικες...

----------


## chs

κάνει και τις δυο κλήσεις γιατί το σύστημα δεν έχει τηλεπιλογεα αλλά έχει κωδικοποιητή για κέντρο λήψεως σημάτων......
και εμείς το ψιλοκοροιδευουμε και του λέμε κάλεσε αυτά τα νούμερα γιαυτό τον λόγο και στο δεύτερο ερώτημα σου δεν ακούς κάποιον ήχο.......

για την ερώτηση 3 θα πρέπει να ανάψει και το λεντ 4 στην ερώτηση 45

στην ερώτηση 07 , 08 , 23 ,24 και 25 ορίζεις πότε να ενεργοποιείτε το pgm αν θα πάρεις από εκεί εντολή θα χρειαστείς ρελε γιατί το pgm από μόνο του μπορεί να σου δώσει ρεύμα 50mA αρνητική τάση.....

----------


## makocer

Χρηστο ευχαριστω και παλι για τ χρονο σου! με καλυψες απολυτα
ισως να θεωρειται συναγερμος οικονομικης κατηγοριας αλλα εμεινα ευχαριστημενος απο το αποτελεσμα

----------


## macedonasf

Να τολμήσω μία ερώτηση η οποία μπορεί να ακουστεί και λίγο παράλογη.
  Μπορούμε να προγραμματίσουμε τα ραντάρ του σπιτιού μας (τα οποία τα έχω  σε μία δέσμη) να έχουν κι αυτά καθυστέρηση όπως η πόρτα εισόδου;

----------


## dmyl

Προφανως και γίνεται τα ρανταρ απο τι στιγμη που ενργοποιηθουν λογω οτι διεγνωσαν κινηση να δωσουν συναγερμο μετα απο καποια καθυστερηση.Αυτο θα το επιτυχεις με προγραμματισμο στον πινακα θετοντας την ζωνη που ανηκει το ρανταρ σαν ζωνη καθυστερησης.

----------


## michael130509

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Είμαι και εγώ κάτοχος του συναγερμού xp-600. Στην αρχή είχα πρόβλημα δεν δεχόμουν κλήσεις όταν χτύπαγε ο συναγερμός. Επειδή αυτός που μου τον εγκατέστησε μου είχε αφήσει τον μετασχηματιστη σχεδον στον αέρα εγώ σκέφτηκα να μακρίνα λίγο τα καλώδια. Ο συναγερμός έχει εγκαταστημένο για ασύρματο πομποδέκτη. Εγω ξεσύνδεσα το καλώδιο από το ασύρματο στο pin 4 στην πλακέτα.   Μόλις τον σύνδεσα πάλι μου βγάζει πρόβλημα στο πάνελ . Ανάβει η ένδειξη SYSTEM το πορτοκαλί λαμπάκι και αναβοσβήνει 7 φορές και μπίπ 7 φορές και ανναμένο ζώνη 3. Διάβασα στο βιβλιαράκι οτι αυτό σημαίνει πρόβλημα ζώνης. Γνωρίζει κανείς πώς μπορώ να το φτιάξω?

----------


## offsite

> *31* *Τηλεφωνικός αριθμός 1 
> 32 Format δέκτη βαλε 4
> 33 led 1 on , led 2 3 4 off
> 34 led 1 2 3 4 on
> 35 led 1 2 3 4 off
> 36 led 1 2 3 4 off
> 37 led 1 2 3 4 off
> 38 led 1 2 3 4 off
> 39 led 1 2 3 4 off
> ...



Καλησπερα μήπως θα μπορούσες σε παρακαλω να μου στείλεις κι εμένα τις οδηγίες στα ελληνικά; Το mail μου είναι offsite@ath.forthnet.gr
επισης θα ηθελα να ρωτησω για ενα xp-600 ποιες ρυθμισεις πρεπει να ακολουθησω για να παιρνει δυο τηλεφωνα?αυτες που ειναι παραπανω ή αυτες που ακολουθουν σε επομενο post στον μιχαλη?Ευχαρηστω εκ τον προταιρων

----------


## moicanos

η φιλοσοφια προγραμματισμου της napco παραμενει η ιδια για τα περισσοτερα προσφατα μοντελα, οσο το εχω ψαξει..
ριξε μια ματια στο link..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__WAIjgJzYw
τωρα οσο αφορα τον τηλεφωνητη εχει απαντηθει το θεμα και σε αλλα post.. διαβασε προσεκτικα το manual και δωσε τις τιμες που λενε τα παιδια..
οσο για το manual στα Ελληνικα μπορει να σου κανει και αυτο.. ενα δυο πληκτρα αλλαζουν νομιζω..
http://www.tele.gr/PDF4/GEM-P400EX_I...20_Program.pdf

----------


## offsite

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## egeorge1

Εχω τον συναγερμο GEM P800 τωρα τελευταια οταν τον οπλίζω μετα την καθυστερηση χτυπαει ο συναγερμος απο μονος του. τον κλεινω και τον ξανα οπλιζω μερικες φορες πανω απο τρεις εως οτου οπλισει κανονικα. μηπως ξερει καποιος να μου πει τι φταιει; η ζωνη που ενεργοποει τον συναγερμο ειναι η ζωνη της καθυστερησης
επισης ο συναγερμος ειναι στο σπίτι στο χωριο επειδη εκει δεν εχω σταθερο τηλεφωνο εβαλα ενα voice box huawei ft3110 με καρτα sim vodafone. το προβλημα ειναι πως δεν κανει παντα κληση ενω δινει εντολη ο συναγερμος. μηπως πρεπει να αλλαξω καποια ρύθμιση στον κωδικο 32 δλδ να αλλαξω την τιμη απο το 4 που ειναι εργοστασιακα να βαλω να καλει ποιο αργα ; μηπως δεν προλαβαινει να παρει τα νουμερα το voice box huawei ft3110;

αν μπορει καποιος ας βοηθηση 
ευχαριστω

----------


## stinger

εφ οσον η υποπτη ζωνη ειναι παντα η ιδια θα πρεπει σε πρωτη φαση να την αντικαταστησεις η να ελενξεις το καλωδιο της..
εγω στην θεση σου θα μετρουσα με πολυμετρο την ζωνη βγαζοντας τα καλωδια της ζωνης απο τον πινακα..τουλαχιστον θα εξασφαλισεις οτι δεν φταιει η ζωνη η το καλωδιο..κανε σε πρωτη φαση αυτο.
οσον αφορα το voice box γιατι εμπλεξες με αυτο??το ειχε παρει και ενας γνωστος μου και ειχε προβληματα κι αυτος..με ενα τετοιο gsm εκανες δουλεια σου
http://www.e-anagnostou.gr/%CF%8D-&-...2-p-23681.html

----------


## egeorge1

μια διευκρίνηση οταν χτυπαει ο συναγερμος λογω του προβλημματος της συγκεκριμενης ζωνης δλδ τον οπλιζω περναει η καθυστερηση και χτυπαει... δεν καλει ο συναγερμος στο κινητο, απλα χτυπαει
οσο για το voice box μεχρι να αγορασω αυτο που μου προτείνεις τι μπορω να κανω μηπως και το διορθωσω;
επισης με το αλλο μπορω να βλεπω στο κινητο μου και ποια ζωνη χτυπαει; 






> εφ οσον η υποπτη ζωνη ειναι παντα η ιδια θα πρεπει σε πρωτη φαση να την αντικαταστησεις η να ελενξεις το καλωδιο της..
> εγω στην θεση σου θα μετρουσα με πολυμετρο την ζωνη βγαζοντας τα καλωδια της ζωνης απο τον πινακα..τουλαχιστον θα εξασφαλισεις οτι δεν φταιει η ζωνη η το καλωδιο..κανε σε πρωτη φαση αυτο.
> οσον αφορα το voice box γιατι εμπλεξες με αυτο??το ειχε παρει και ενας γνωστος μου και ειχε προβληματα κι αυτος..με ενα τετοιο gsm εκανες δουλεια σου
> http://www.e-anagnostou.gr/%CF%8D-&-...2-p-23681.html

----------


## stinger

μετρησε η αλλαξε την μαγνητικη επαφη για να λυθει το προβλημα σου..
οσον αφορα το gsm παιρνει τηλεφωνα και στελνει και sms στο κινητο..
στο voice box εχεις επιλεξει τονικη η παλμικη κληση??ψαξε λιγο τις ρυθμισεις του

----------


## egeorge1

δεν ειναι μαγνητικη επαφη ειναι εξωτερικο ρανταρ.... μηπως για καποιο λογο δεν δουλευει η χρονοκαθυστερηση και με πιάνει την ωρα που βγαινω; 






> μετρησε η αλλαξε την μαγνητικη επαφη για να λυθει το προβλημα σου..
> οσον αφορα το gsm παιρνει τηλεφωνα και στελνει και sms στο κινητο..
> στο voice box εχεις επιλεξει τονικη η παλμικη κληση??ψαξε λιγο τις ρυθμισεις του

----------


## jakektm

να μην ανοιγω νεο θεμα..

σε εναν συναγερμο napco, εχω εξοδο TELCO  και PHONE.  

για συνδεση τηλεφωνητη wt 1010, σε ποια εξοδο θα το συνδεσω;

----------


## jakektm

καποιος γνώστης;;

----------


## geo1973

θα συνδεσεις την εισοδο του οτε στο wt κατοπιν την εξοδο στο telco και απο το phone θα πας στις συσκευες.Αν υπαρχει adsl παραλληλα μεσω φιλτρου πριν το gsm

----------

jakektm (21-03-16)

----------


## jakektm

Ξέρει κανείς τι εντολή δίνει ο συναγερμός στον τηλεφωνητη μεσω της εξόδου telco? 
 Κλείνει απλά επαφή; δίνει παλμοσειρα;  έχει βλάβη σε εκείνο το σημείο η πλακετα λόγω διαβρωσης

----------


## mike75

> http://www.sendspace.com/filegroup/0...N3YaL3iSAd855A



Καλησπερα ειδα τα ποστ σου και καταλαβα οτι εισαι γνωστης!!
Μου εδωσαν ενα συναγερμο NAPCO XP600 και θελω να τον βαλω στο εξοχικο μου,
μπορεις να μου στειλεις και εμενα τις οδηγιες στα ελληνικα.
Ευχαριστω

----------


## mikemtb

> Μου εδωσαν ενα συναγερμο NAPCO XP600 και θελω να τον βαλω στο εξοχικο μου,οδηγιες



δεν ειναι αυτο?:




> μήπως αυτό κάνει..
> 
> http://www.alarmhow.net/manuals/Napco/XP-600/XP-600%20Program%20Manual.pdf



Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

